# Induction with foley bulb



## usamom

I am supposed to be induced in two weeks due to some complications that I am having. This will put me around 37 weeks. My dr is planning to start induction with a foley bulb instead of cervadil. Anyone have experience with this? I'm curious about what to expect. With my issues- I am not a candidate for epidural or spinal - so just trying to mentally prepare for what this will be like.


----------



## Nela

I was induced with the foley. The insertion was quite uncomfortable for me but I always struggle with speculums and had massive pelvic pain at the time. I think the bulb itself was painless if you can handle speculum exams well. The only thing was that I cramped up really badly for the first minute or so but it quickly subsided and then it was perfectly fine. I started having contractions very quickly after that and they were easily manageable. The bulb itself was painless, just awkward, especially when peeing! :haha:

I was highly unfavorable though so it didn't fall out as planned. I was supposed to have it inserted a 2nd time but baby moved out of my pelvis and made the insertion more difficult. However, after an Ob/Gyn insterted her entire arm (sure felt like that) up there, she discovered that I was 2cm dilated and broke my waters at that point.

I cannot help you for the rest as I had an epidural and then ended up with an emergency c-section anyway but I thought I'd let you know that I was happy with the foley in itself. I much preferred that option over pills myself. :flower:


----------



## usamom

Thanks for sharing your experience! I have a bleeding problem so my doctors are trying to induce me with as few drugs as possible. I'm thankful- but just scared to death knowing that epidural and spirals are not options. If I have a section it would be under general anesthesia. I like the concept of the foley bulb but Im surprised that so few have experienced it and wonder why?!


----------



## Nela

I'm surprised as well, to be honest. It's an old method but it's proven and effective in general. I guess most people have some dilation by the time they go in and don't necessarily need both steps of the induction? I had the worst bishop's score so basically my body hadn't done any labor work at all by the time I was 41 weeks. Because of that, they had to prepare me for the actual induction by pitocin. My hospital automatically administers the pitocin after breaking waters but some hospitals might give you the option of trying naturally once your waters have broken. Either way, I hope it goes well! :hugs:


----------



## CountryMomma

I was induced with the foley bulb with my second. I actually thought it was a pretty good experience. I had it in for several hours and wasn't even getting contractions then I got up to go the bathroom and noticed it was slipping out. Came out of bathroom and called nurse. Was checked after that and was 4cm so they broke my water and started pitocin and then the contractions started. I waited till I was about 6 or 7 cm to get an epidural. Then I was at 10cm in about an hour. Pushed two times and he was out! If I had to do it again I would do it with the foley.


----------

